# Logitech® MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse

## routerguy

Is the Logitech® MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse compatible with Gentoo?  Does anybody have it working?  What about the recharger?  Does that work with Gentoo?

If it does work, and you have personal experiences with it, share those too, so I know if I should buy it or not.  If not, then what is a good mouse for gaming?

Thank you.

----------

## DrWoland

 *Mystic0 wrote:*   

> Is the Logitech® MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse compatible with Gentoo?  Does anybody have it working?  What about the recharger?  Does that work with Gentoo?
> 
> If it does work, and you have personal experiences with it, share those too, so I know if I should buy it or not.  If not, then what is a good mouse for gaming?
> 
> Thank you.

 

Search, theres a thread somewhere dedicated to just that. Also, the charger is independent of what you're using - just plug it into your computer and an outlet, it'll charge your mouse even when the computer is off.

----------

## routerguy

thanks, found it.

----------

